# Not able to connect to internet through Telenet TNDSL2120 Modem



## sathyanrs (Jul 8, 2009)

My neighbour has an ADSL modem "Telenet TNDSL2120", a Braodband router "Netgear WGR614v9" and a laptop. I agreed to set up a secured wirlesss network with these. I have updated the IP addresses in Modem and Router by connecting those separately one at a time to laptop. When I connected all of these, updated the security data (WPA-PSK) in router and laptop and saved & sumitted, the router automatically changed its IP address. I again tried to change the IP addresses with different values. During this process I lost the IP address of the modem. Then, I connected the modem alone to laptop to find the IP address but I could not. I hard reset the modem and tried to log on through 192.168.1.1 in internet explorer; I could not; the laptop does get the IP address and the message shows "limitted connectivety and internet connection will not be available". I do not know what to do now. If I get the IP address stored in the Modem, I can set right the secured network. How to get the IP address of the modem connected to the laptop or router? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe that's because that's not the base address of that modem/router? The information I see is that it's 192.168.62.1 to access it's setup.


Try this first.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sathyanrs (Jul 8, 2009)

Johnwill

Sorry for the delayed response. Before trying out all of your suggestions/solutions, my neighbour contacted BSNL (internet provider) and solved the issue. He did not learn from BSNL person how it is solved.

Thanks for your solutions. Anyway, if any one else has similar problem, your solution will definitely help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

